# sparkles eating



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i could not resist these while sparkles was feasting


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Love the second pic what a face  can I ask what Sparkles is eating it looks interesting


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

cooked speghetti


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

lol.... well that was simple enough  never even thought of spaghetti


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

Laura said:


> lol.... well that was simple enough  never even thought of spaghetti


lol, I was the same!  Adorable pics!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

joe said:


> lol, I was the same!


hehe... I thought it was some fancy food going on there :lol:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well as you can see she sure loves her speghetti


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> well as you can see she sure loves her speghetti


You got that right, look at that face :lol:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That second pic is just adorable!!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no i said to myself that has to be in aprils contest


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Look at that food face  So cute


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww bless her little pasta beak!! She looks as though she was really enjoying that. I have to admit I thought it was some sort of exotic pellet or something.


----------



## Denuto (Feb 5, 2008)

lol 2nd pic is too cute


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I thought it was some sort of exotic pellet or something.


 thats what I thought :lol: I was thinking she looks like she is really enjoying that I wonder where I can get some.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sparkles looks in heaven in that spagetti! :lol: Very funny face full of food!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

> thats what I thought I was thinking she looks like she is really enjoying that I wonder where I can get some.


at the grocery store lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Good one allen.


----------

